# 5.11 Tactical Taclite Jean-Cut Pants



## d0nk3yk0n9 (Feb 27, 2012)

Has anyone tried 5.11 Tactical's Taclite Jean-Cut pants? I currently wear their EMS pants and love them, but am looking for a pair of pants without the baggy cargo pockets for those days I decide not to look excessively "tactical" or don't need the pocket space. I think these pants are the perfect thing for me, but I'm wondering if anyone else has used them and has opinions before I buy them. I'd probably use them for both EMS work some of the time as well as just casual wear.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 28, 2012)

They look good, to bad they don't come in real black.


----------



## d0nk3yk0n9 (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, I went ahead and ordered 2 pairs of them (one for work and one in another color for more casual use), so I'll post a mini-review of sorts on here once they arrive.


----------



## izibo (Mar 5, 2012)

I actually wear these pants away from EMS all the time. They are fantastic. They look dressy enough to replace my standard khakis but are more comfortable than my taclite EMS pants, which I didn't think was possible.

The only thing is that these pants, in particular, are extremely flattering. I have a 33" waste and the size 30 pants fit perfectly and may even be a hair loose.


----------

